# barbour county alabama lease opportunity



## Armyhunter17 (Sep 14, 2010)

278 acres, 50 ac hardwoods, some clear cut re-planted 09, some young pines.  $7.00 an ac.

PM for point of contact.

Kelly

Located in Barbour county AL...only QDM county in ALABAMA


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a great lease! Wish I had the money! I already got one!
The owner is a great man to deal with! Yall better jump on it!At that price won't last long! TTYL k


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 16, 2010)

lease still open?


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Sep 20, 2010)

Still open!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 20, 2010)

Draw He said this is one of his better leases! The last one left! Wish I had the money!Hey army you taken me hunting this year! We need to meet in town one nite and have dinner! TTYL k


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kennie, let me know and we will hook up in Eufaula and go the club...named it Turtle Head Hunt Club!!!!!  Got a couple of 8 pt on camera and a wide 7 so far.  Been so dang gum hot....thankfully we have the pond on the property as it is holding em tight to the bottoms.  You would not believe the elevation changes on this place...450ft and goes almost straight down in places.  I wish I could get up 3-4 more guys and go ahead and get that other property myself.  But already have 6 places (3 in GA and 3 in AL)!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey yall!!!!

This lease needs some hunters!!!!!!!!! 
There is a 86 ac lease avaliable as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You just might get this one right!!!!!!!!!!!
Pm me or army well get you in touch quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 19, 2010)

tt t


----------



## CAL (Oct 19, 2010)

Hunted Barbour Co. many years ago.Could hardly believe the size of the deer racks from over there then. The farmers planted a lots of soybeans then and the protein was the cause of the large racks was said.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 20, 2010)

There some good ones there! I don't know if there is crop land close! I think he has some land close to camp on! P M me and I;ll hook ya up with the land owner! Thanks cal for the good word!
K


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 10, 2010)

These 2 are leased! 1 left 7 per arce about 150 arcrs!


----------



## swamphunter (Jan 5, 2011)

is this land leased for 2011-12?


----------



## Zak26 (Jan 6, 2011)

I will lease it for next yr if available


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can put ya'll in contact with rep if you like, all his areas are gone for this year.  Great guy to work with.  We got a GREAT property with lots of hardwoods, access, water (creeks and pond), elevation, etc......


----------



## Zak26 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ya i would like to get in contact with him


----------



## 2inchspurs (Jan 25, 2011)

Yall want to lease the turkey rights to any of these areas?  I am looking for a place to turkey hunt up there...don't care anything for the deer.  Let me know.  Micah


----------



## Schelycounty353535 (Dec 28, 2021)

Armyhunter17 said:


> 278 acres, 50 ac hardwoods, some clear cut re-planted 09, some young pines.  $7.00 an ac.
> 
> PM for point of contact.
> 
> ...


Kelly will you let me know if you have any land come available please my name is Roger Harvey I’ve been hunting the Barbour County wma my cell number is 904-408-2665 thank you


----------



## luker125 (Dec 30, 2021)

still avaible?


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 30, 2021)

luker125 said:


> still avaible?



10 year old thread resurrection....


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 30, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> 10 year old thread resurrection....


Made me look.


----------

